# Hackintosh : Comment partitionner OSX / Windows ?



## Y_E_S (19 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà ma question, je suis en train de me préparer à sauter le pas du Hackintosh, et pour le moment, pour ma config, j'ai choisi un DD interne (Caviar Green 2T°) sur lequel j'avais prévu d'installer Mac OSX, et un SSD de 256 G° (Crucial M4) sur lequel j'ai prévu d'installer Winddows Seven 64.

Quand je regarde les prix des SSD, je vois qu'en rajoutant à peu près 180 euros, je peux avoir un 500 G° à la place du DD 2T° et du SSD 256 G°.

Dans l'absolu, 500 G° me suffiraient amplement pour faire ma session OSX et ma session Windows Seven...

Alors ma question est toute simple...
Est ce que je peux configurer mon Hackintosh comme si c'était un Mac (on oublie la partie PC), et dans mon disque SSD 500 G° formaté pour Mac, faire une partition Bootcamp, pour booter sur OSX ou Seven comme je le fais actuellement avec mon iMac?

Si non, vaut-il mieux installer chaque OS sur des disques différents, comme j'avais initialement prévu, et dans ces cas là, comment boote t on sur Windows quand on est sur OSX, et comment Boot t on sur OSX quand on est sur Windows ???

Merci, j'aurais besoin de savoir pour finbir ma configuration


----------



## crazy_c0vv (19 Janvier 2012)

Hello

Il ne faut pas utiliser BootCamp quand on a un hackintosh. Il y a d'autres moyens pour le double boot. Je ne saurais pas te dire lesquels car il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas touché au hackintosh.

Je te conseille donc de faire deux partitions, une pour OS X et une pour Seven.

Ensuite je stockerais mes documents sur un disque mécanique, dans un format lisible par les deux OS, donc par exemple NTFS en utilisant un driver sous OSX pour gérer l'écriture.


----------



## Y_E_S (21 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.


----------



## Keikoku (24 Janvier 2012)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Ensuite je stockerais mes documents sur un disque mécanique, dans un format lisible par les deux OS, donc par exemple NTFS en utilisant un driver sous OSX pour gérer l'écriture.



Comment est-ce que cela fonctionne?

Peut-on tout de même utiliser bootcamp ou cela va créer des problèmes sur le hack?

Merci!


----------



## crazy_c0vv (24 Janvier 2012)

Hello

Pour Bootcamp, je ne saurais pas te dire si cela va créer des problèmes sur le hack. Mais étant donné que c'est un outil permettant dinstaller et booter un Windows sur un Mac, ça n'a aucun sens de l'installer sur un hack, qui est déjà un PC et donc sait parfaitement booter un Windows.

Pour partager la partition, il faut installer un driver NTFS sur le Mac (NTFS-3G ou Paragon par exemple). Ca te permettra d'écrire sur cette partition depuis OSX.

Après, si tu utilises OS X à 90% du temps et Windows 10%, il vaut mieux avoir une partition en HFS (format Mac) et installer le driver sous Windows...


----------



## Keikoku (25 Janvier 2012)

C'est plutôt 50 / 50. Mais en fait ce que je n'arrive pas à réaliser, c'est ce qui se produit au démarrage (je n'ai pas encore hackintosher mon pc).

Par exemple, si je partitionne et écris en ntfs, puis j'installe seven sur cette dite partition en bootant sur le cd d'installation de mon seven, comment choisis-t'on au démarrage la partoche windaube ou mac?

Par exemple, si on définit la partition mac comme étant le boot par défaut, est-ce que rester sur la touche ALT au démarrage va me permettre de switcher de partoche?

Merci!


----------



## icerose (29 Janvier 2012)

si je dit pas de betise si tu installes 2os sur le meme disque dur 
il faut 3 partition si j ai bien tout piger
partition1 
osx donc format journalier
partition2
windows7 en ntsf
partition3 
(1giga max)systeme de boot fourni dans multibeast 
apres j ai pas tester car j ai mes systeme sur 3 dd


----------



## icerose (30 Janvier 2012)

en faite je viens de reinstaller chameleon v5 et il me prend tout les boots de mes disques dur
 donc en faite rien de plus simple 
1 installe seven 
2installe osx 
reboot sur le dd de osx voir si seven et prix en charge 
si sa ne marche pas boot sous osx et installe chameleon v5 et tu auras tout tes os
je viens de reinstaller chameleon et par surprise j ai tout les os reconnu


----------



## funkyjames (23 Mars 2012)

Salut

Comment faites vous pour installer Windows sur un hackintosh étant donné que le bios est reglé en AHCI ce qui interdit le fonctionnement de Windows.

Bootcamp permet de faire fonctionner Windows sur le même disque dur ou un autre mais ça ne fonctionne pas sur hackintosh.

Mon soucis est que j'ai déjà intallé OSX donc s'il faut installer Windows en premier alors c'est mort


----------



## itOtO (23 Mars 2012)

Windows seven (et vista aussi si je ne m'abuse) demarrent tres bien en AHCI. Par contre xp je ne pense pas.
Pour bootcamp, il ne permet pas d'installer windows mais plus specifiquement d'emuler un bios pc pour que windows marche. Donc sur un hackintosh cela reviendrait a avoir un bios avec un logiciel (le bootloader) qui emule un efi pour osx qui lui meme emule un bios pour windows... Un peu le bordel non? bootcamp n'est rien d'autre qu'un equivalent a chimera ou chameleon a la sauce apple et pour windows.

Pour le dual boot, si tu as deja installer osx, sauvegarde le, efface le et relance depuis le debut en respectant bien l'ordre. Sinon tu peux essaye mais tu aura d'autres manips a faire pour reparer les partitions d'amorce.


----------



## Keikoku (2 Avril 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Windows seven (et vista aussi si je ne m'abuse) demarrent tres bien en AHCI.



C'est exact!


----------

